# dry-line and plaster



## kildon (16 Feb 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone give me an approx cost of dry-lining and plastering the 4 external walls and plastering the ceilings of a double fronted 2 story detached 1500sq ft house.

Thanks
K


----------



## lowCO2design (16 Feb 2013)

5-15k depending on spec/ location/ grief/ access/ time etc

who does the architraves/skirting/flooring/ sockets/fittings/ painting/ wall vents? 

who does the specification to check where the dew point will be AND will air-tightness or vapour control be a factor?


----------



## fear peile (25 Feb 2013)

lowCO2design said:


> 5-15k depending on spec/ location/ grief/ access/ time etc
> 
> who does the architraves/skirting/flooring/ sockets/fittings/ painting/ wall vents?
> 
> who does the specification to check where the dew point will be AND will air-tightness or vapour control be a factor?


 
So how would a person calculate where the dew point will be ??


----------



## lowCO2design (25 Feb 2013)

*hygrothermal/ dew point/interstitial calc/vapour diffusion etc..*

as requested 

heres a very basic steady state calculator

you should consider the rooms RH carefully. In a house with poor ventilation it could be over 80% , in a normal house that could be maybe 50/60%, where as for the external RH see [broken link removed]

one of the old school ways is by using the psychometric chart along with assessing the dew point using the Glaser Method (IS EN 13788 (2002)

this gives a understanding the options involved 

Joseph little has done work on dry-lining & dew point analysis relevant to Irish conditions. especially worth a look if your not bothered doing you own calcs under varying RH & temp conditions

[broken link removed]is a more accurate piece of software that calculates the hydrothermal value under varying conditions http://www.wufi-pro.com/

and here's an American view point just to confuse the situation


----------



## fear peile (26 Feb 2013)

A bit technical for me


----------

